# Forum Home Renovation Painting  HELP!! Painted a room using expired paint!

## BigMistake

Hi All 
Yes, I am obviously a novice painter who had no idea paint can "go off".  I used a water based undercoat to paint a room which was, in hindsight, seriously bad, it absolutely reeked.  At the time, I just assumed it was because it was a few months old.  I have applied my top coat (2), however after 3 weeks, the smell, whilst improving, is still there.  A chat to Bunnings and Taubmans resulted in my options being either sanding everything back and starting again, or applying an oil based undercoat and starting again.  The Taubmans' consultant also advised it would not be good to use the room as it would not be great for asthma sufferers... 
As the room was destined for my 2 children, I'm obviously reluctant to use it.  Can anyone please advise if starting all over again is truly the only option?  I would appreciate any replies (and yes, I already know I've been an idiot  :Biggrin:  so don't need to point that out!) 
Cheers

----------


## dangermouse1598

Don't be down on yourself... I had no idea paint went smelly either   :Shock: 
Sounds like a heck of an ordeal but I'm sure the nice people here will help you like they've helped me.
Cheers

----------


## Ozcar

I'm surprised to hear this. I always keep leftover paint for doing touchups, and I have never had any go "bad". I had some Dulux acrylic gloss that became too thick to use after about ten years, but I don't remember it having any strange smell.   
Just two weeks ago I used some paint that I have had stored for well over twenty years! It was a bit thick, but still perfectly usable. For the record, it was called Berger "Vinyl Gloss".  
I have learned to not store water based paints in tins, as the tins often rust after a few years.

----------


## Blocker

If you apply a coat of SHELLAC BASED PRIMER,Zinnser BIN or Dulux Preplock,this will be more effective at trapping reisdual odours than oil based and will dry quickly.Shellac wont "out gas" like oil based coatings either.
Regards,
Blocker

----------


## golfcore

Wow, news to me.
I moved into our new house in September '09 and had a bunch of paint tins sitting in the laundry from the previous owner. I've actually been sanding back some door and window frames and repainting with the stuff that was there already. I haven't noticed any residual smells. 
Is it only oil or water based paint that expires? how can you tell how long it will last?
Thanks for your help

----------


## jiggy

I have noticed it with  some old tins of water based sealers ,you get a strong amonia smell, have not noticed it with wall paint!

----------


## Pulse

I had a large tin of solargard do the same, must have been some bacterial contamination of it. I still use it outside but it makes you gag... 
Pulse

----------


## BigMistake

Thanks for your replies!   
You know, the paint is less than 6 months old, and I'm beginning to think I got a very dodgy batch, because I'm pretty sure I sealed it properly (it is a big tin, with the ring grip thing, that keeps it all closed tightly). 
From chatting with various Bunnings and paint stores (!) , it is my understanding that it is the water based stuff that can go off if the tin isn't sealed correctly and air is allowed to enter, but don't quote me! 
I shall look into the Shellac based primer/ Dulux Preplock and see how that goes  :Biggrin:  
Ta!

----------


## commodorenut

Stick to your guns - if you have a warrantly, use it. 
I had the same problem with a new tin of white (water base) bathroom ceiling paint.
I bought the mould-killer additive, put it in as per the directions, and when I painted it stuck (same ammonia smell).  I blamed the additive. 
I complained to the paint shop, and they told me I musn't have ventilated the room properly.  I smelt a new additive they had on the rack, and it didn't have the ammonia smell.   
I took the paint back & the counter staff wouldn't budge - they tried to convince me it was somehow my fault!  The manager came out & said he'd seen it before - the smell was "off paint" and he'd replace it free of charge.  Painted over the smelly stuff, and it was gone in a few days,

----------


## Strom

Yes Acrylic paint has a tendency to go if bacteria is introduced to the can after opening.. The smell in the room will eventually dissipate..
You can also try placing a few onions placed in a bowl of water in the center of the room..
Or if it is really bad activated carbon also does a good job of drawing out nasty smells.. 
Failing this Dulux prep lock and start again..
There is now decent quality low voc paints available..
Ask your paint store for them if you have resorted to repainting.. 
Goodluck...

----------

